# wireless networking



## phyro (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi all I am about ready to pull someone else's hair out ( I don't like pain) but anyways if anyone could help me get wifi working that would be slick.

running a standard install of 8.1 amd64 on an inspiron 1720 with a tp-link 54mbs tl-wn321g usb network key.

i have tryed everything and its still dead jim.

as per rum(4)


```
device ehci
device uhci
device ohci
device usb
device rum
device wlan
device wlan_amrr
```

added device rum, wlan, wlan_amrr to /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf
added 
	
	



```
if_rum_load="YES"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf


```
# make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
# make installkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
```

added : to /etc/rc.conf


```
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

created /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf


```
network={
 ssid="void"
 proto="RSN"
 key_mgmt=WPA-EAP
 eap=TLS
 identity="loader"
 ca_cert="/etc/certs/cacert.pem"
 client_cert="/etc/certs/clientcert.pem"
 private_key="/etc/certs/clientkey.pem"
 private_key_password="PASSWORD"
}
```


I dono what elese to try.. Voodoo is next but the result of an ifconfig is still.


```
rum0 : flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290 ether MACADDY
media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect <adhoc> (autoselect <adhoc>)
status : no carrier
```

`dhclient rum0`


```
rum0: no link ............. giving up
```

`/etc/rc.d/netif start`
shows lo0 and bfe0 devices only

I thought my configuration was very basic..

for the sake of help to fix this my ssid is void and wep password = password

thanks


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 13, 2010)

"netif restart"
...
btw I tried about twenty at least 
wpa_supplicant.confs (40? 50?) before
something worked... I had  a whole
big stack of papers by that time.


----------



## phyro (Aug 13, 2010)

`/etc/rc.d/netif restart`

ahh still doesn't enable rum0

i dono about 50 pages of paper, but theres a good possibility of 50 more grey hairs.. lol its not supposed to be this difficult for such a simple thing so far along the game.. sigh i could see it being this bad in version 4 or 5 .. but not for 8.1


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 13, 2010)

phyro said:
			
		

> added : to /etc/rc.conf
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That's good, many miss that.



> `dhclient rum0`
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



And that's missing the point of the wlan0 above.  All your network operations should take place on wlan0.  So that command should be:
`# dhclient wlan0`


----------



## phyro (Aug 13, 2010)

`# dhclient wlan0`


```
ifconfig : interface wlan0 does not exist
wlan0: not found
exiting
```


```
aug 13 14:43:19 blackstar dhclient[1626] wlan0: not found
aug 13 14:43:19 blackstar dhclient[1626] exiting
aug 13 14:43:19 blackstar dhclient[1627] connection closed
aug 13 14:43:19 blackstar dhclient[1627] exiting
```

the devices listed in ifconfig are:


```
bfe0 : (wired lan)
fwe0 : (no idea*)
fwip0 : (no idea*)
lo0 : loop back
rum0 : usb stick.
```

* I thought these 2 devices were the lan card already in the laptop but i removed the wifi card form it and the are still there.

not sure what else may be of use to help.

thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 14, 2010)

phyro said:
			
		

> [q]# dhclient wlan0[/q]
> 
> ifconfig : interface wlan0 does not exist
> wlan0: not found
> exiting



Your rc.conf as shown should have created wlan0, but you can do it by hand.

Connect the USB device and use ifconfig to make sure the rum0 device appears.  Then
`# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev rum0`
`# wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -B`

Wait for a bit.  Some wireless cards take a while to associate.  Watch the status of wlan0 with ifconfig.  Then use dhclient.



> the devices listed in ifconfig are:
> 
> bfe0 : (wired lan)
> fwe0 : (no idea*)
> ...



The first two letters give it away...once you know, anyway 
`# man fwe`
`# man fwi`


----------



## phyro (Aug 14, 2010)

um, getting warmer!

with 

`# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev rum0`

It managed to associate that to rum0 as it should, it appeares to be scanning all of the channels but it just keeps going through all the channels forever.


```
dhclient wlan0 no link ............ giving up
```

`wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -B`

does not produce errors and seems to work (granted im not familiar with that command)

ifconfig for rum0

same as always, cept sayis status : associated


```
wlan0 flags=8c43<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,OCTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu1500
ether (mac addy)
inet6 fe80::223:cdff:febc:2260%wlan0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x6 nd6 options=3<PREFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
media : IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
status : no carrier
ssid "" channel 10 (2457 MHz 11g)
country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 450 bgscan gbscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 
7 roam:rate 5 portmode CTS roaming MANUAL
```

the only thing that sticks out to me is the ssid is "" 


router settings:


```
ssid : void
802.11 mode : 802.11g only
wireless channel = 2    2.417ghz
transmition : best
visible : yes

security mode : wpa personal

wpa mode : wpa or wpa2 auto
cipher type : aes / tkip
```

then just my password..

if tryed to hard code and specify as much as possible to make troubleshooting easy

thanks again..


----------



## phyro (Aug 14, 2010)

on a good note 

`ifconfig wlan0 list scan`


```
void mac addy CHAN 2 RATE 54m S:N -72:-95 INT CAPS 100 EPS RSN WPA WME
```

i think if i can just hard code all of that along with direct mac addys it will work ... thanks again to


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 14, 2010)

```
wlans_rum0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```
tried that yet?
editing the rc.conf and then doing the
netif restart?


----------



## phyro (Aug 14, 2010)

`/ect/rc.d/netif restart`

```
Stopping Network: lo0 bfe0 few0 fwip0 rum0.

... shows normal networking stuff ..

Starting wpa_supplicant
wlan0: no link ........... giving up
starting network lo0 bfe0 rum 0
```

then a normal ifconfig is the same except it shows the details for wlan0 .. still not connected ssid ""


----------



## phyro (Aug 14, 2010)

wow ok i changed the /etc/rc.conf file

tryed the netif restart, then rebooted.. after i got back in did a dhclient wlan0 and ended up getting an IP on an unsecured net work in the building lol.. so half way there.. just need to find out how to specify the right net work with password .

granted i dono what will be entailed to get it working after i shut it off .. lol


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 14, 2010)

phyro said:
			
		

> um, getting warmer!
> 
> with
> 
> ...



This suggests that your wpa_supplicant.conf isn't correct, and you do have a lot in there that seems extra.  Try just

```
network={
        ssid="void"
        psk="mysupersecretPSK"
}
```

...with the obvious changes.


----------



## phyro (Aug 14, 2010)

ok dude, um .. where do you want the case of beer sent!!!!!


THANK YOU VERY MUCH.. I found that after commenting out the extra stuff in the psk file and only leaving the ssid and password that it wasn't quite working yet .. so i checked my rc.confg and found that sysinstall has put some junk at the bottom with a default router that was incorrect.. I commented out that stuff rebooted and presto .. on my own secure net work..

Thanks again ..

cheers!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 14, 2010)

phyro, your posts are a mess without proper formatting -> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816. Read and apply in the future.


----------



## phyro (Aug 14, 2010)

sorry, will do in the future..

thanks.


----------

